# New tank cycle



## Crazy_Walrus (19 Oct 2018)

Hi, so got a new tank set up on Tuesday of this week (one on the left of course) it's a 140 litre and I have a few plants in there about 7 separate plants some of the same spieces. I've added seachem stability to add Beneficia bacteria I'm wondering if I could add some fish this weekend? I'd like to get cherry barbs.


----------



## Edvet (19 Oct 2018)

I wouldn't
Let it set a few ( 6 or so) weeks, get the plants growing, do waterchanges, if all is stable and healthy then add fish.


----------



## foxfish (19 Oct 2018)

As Ed says, perhaps add more plants, floating plants are very good at this stage too.


----------



## Crazy_Walrus (19 Oct 2018)

6 weeks! I've never had to cycle a tank that long before, my none planted tanks only took a week to cycle :/


----------



## foxfish (19 Oct 2018)

Well you asked and we told you but there are no planted tank police on this forum so you can do what ever you like. 
However I do wonder what your definition of cycling is?
We have lots of very knowable members on the board, scientists,  biologists and even a vet (Ed who first answered is a vet ) 
There are ways of speeding up the proses but as a general rule 6 or 7 weeks is the normal time.


----------



## Zeus. (19 Oct 2018)

As Ed and Foxy says OFC. 
Pulling some weeds up locally and droping them in your tank for 24hrs will speed up the colonisation of Bactria no end and free, just don't let the weeds roots dry out OFC


----------



## Crazy_Walrus (19 Oct 2018)

foxfish said:


> Well you asked and we told you but there are no planted tank police on this forum so you can do what ever you like.
> However I do wonder what your definition of cycling is?
> We have lots of very knowable members on the board, scientists,  biologists and even a vet (Ed who first answered is a vet )
> There are ways of speeding up the proses but as a general rule 6 or 7 weeks is the normal time.


Well damn looks like I've got a wait ahead then! Thanks for.the advise guys


----------



## Konsa (19 Oct 2018)

Hi
How long the other tank has been running?If it has been few months U can rinse the sponge from its filter in your new tank Dont worry about making mess in it.That will seed all the bacteria U need and give them food, then just wait 4-6weeks for that bacteria to multiply to sufficient numbers so it will be able to cope with whatever stocking U have in mind.
I dont personally trust bacteria in a bottle products.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Crazy_Walrus (19 Oct 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> How long the other tank has been running?If it has been few months U can rinse the sponge from its filter in your new tank Dont worry about making mess in it.That will seed all the bacteria U need and give them food, then just wait 4-6weeks for that bacteria to multiply to sufficient numbers so it will be able to cope with whatever stocking U have in mind.
> I dont personally trust bacteria in a bottle products.
> Regards Konsa



Other tanks have been setup for just under a year


----------



## Konsa (19 Oct 2018)

Hi
Thats great.U have option to be able to seed the new one with bacteria from your other tanks.Bacteria lives on all surfaces in the tank not only in the filter.Even handfull of gravel from existing tank in media bag in the new filter should really speed your cycle and save U some time
Regards Konsa


----------



## dw1305 (19 Oct 2018)

Hi all,





Konsa said:


> new one with bacteria from your other tanks.Bacteria lives on all surfaces in the tank not only in the filter.Even handfull of gravel from existing tank in media bag in the new filter should really speed your cycle and save U some time


Seeding from the established tank is always a good idea.





Crazy_Walrus said:


> 6 weeks! I've never had to cycle a tank that long before, my none planted tanks only took a week to cycle


I think the thing is that cycling isn't really a binary, black and white process, where a tank is either "not cycled" and not fish safe, or "cycled" and fish safe, it is much more a shades of grey argument.

Have a look at <"Tank cycling..."> and links.

cheers Darrel


----------



## fishguy01 (2 Nov 2018)

My shortest cycle is 24 hrs and tried that 7 times. I encountered no problem with it.


----------



## foxfish (2 Nov 2018)

fishguy01 said:


> My shortest cycle is 24 hrs and tried that 7 times. I encountered no problem with it.


My shortest cycle was to the corner shop and back but it did not help to stabilise my tank.


----------



## BubblingUnder (2 Nov 2018)

I generally add a small amount of fish food to decay then give it two weeks after setup & check the parameters. You should see the nitrogen cycle complete before adding a small number of cherry barbs. I mainly keep aquariums for the fish so I'm less sure what is perfect for the plants.


----------



## HiNtZ (1 Dec 2018)

Crazy_Walrus said:


> 6 weeks! I've never had to cycle a tank that long before, my none planted tanks only took a week to cycle :/



Just because you can doesn't always mean you should.

I've cycled tanks quicker than a fat kid to a buffet but I still wait at least 8 weeks.


----------

